# Anyone looking for Car Air fresheners should stop at Obsession Wax



## dexter101 (May 29, 2014)

So I have been a regular user of California Scents in my cars and although they smell nice and last reasonably well i had my eyes turned by spray in air fresheners. 

Partly this was down to the idea you can have more than one and swap scents every few weeks which I think would help make it more noticeable.

Also as I try and keep the other halfs car half decent, I was buying 2 tins each time and does add up fairly quickly.

Unfortunately for Chemical Guys, every scent I wanted to try (I'm a fan of tropical type scents) was out of stock.

Reading through some thread I came across Obsession Wax Redolent which is a spray air freshener available in either 250ml or 500ml.

Has lots of great reviews but doesn't seem to be often mentioned when air fresheners are discussed. 

Price looked good (£7.95) although delivery did make it an expensive trial but what really tempted me was the array of scents. There's so much to choose from, all the usuals but also some more unusual scents and the tempting "other" option.

I emailed Jay as I wanted to check this was what I thought it was and he could make up scents that weren't listed. A quick and friendly response revealed that it the truth!

Anyway I spent a few hours thinking of scents I want my car to smell like and as so often with too much choice I went for a safe bet on my part with tropical (Tropical rum to be exact)

Has turned up today and it smells amazing! A great scent in its own right. 

One spray has scented the room I work in for the past hour which considering I only sprayed once (the first spray so not even full amount) onto my suit jacket (off out for dinner tonight so always good to smell fresh!) I think is pretty good. and its not too powerful, just leaves a constant aroma.

Cant wait to get it in the car and will definitely be splashing some more cash on these soon. 

Can't wait to try some of the other products these guys make as well.

I will of course try and update and say how long it lasts but for me, more than happy to have it in the car and give a spray or two every few days. 

Fan for life here.


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

totally agree with you,i have the leather scent from obsession, it is exactly what i wanted.it lasts quite a few days,as you say there is an extensive list of fragrances available.it does seem obsessions redolent is a bit under the radar at the mo.


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

ive used the redolent obsession aroma and found the smell disappeared in a couple of hours,so for that am out.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

i emailed obsession a few times for stuff,never heard back from him


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Wow great find after reading your post went straight onto there website a huge list of fragrances plus a chance to customise your own. Don't know how long it will last though website states 3-4 sprays on roof lining will last 3-5 days but I would considering one to try but would have to think of a fragrance I would like not because it's not everyday you get chance to customise a product.


----------



## bencossie25 (Nov 8, 2010)

http://www.obsessionwax.com/redolent-custom-spray-airfreshner-250ml/


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Quick updated I have ordered myself a 250ml of custom scent chocolate hazelnut £10.59 worth a try. Like said previously it's not often you can to customise your own product not just in detailing but life I general.


----------



## dexter101 (May 29, 2014)

Thought I would just update as I've now been using this for a few months. Its great and does exactly what I want it to do. Once a week, give the mats and roof lining a few sprays and it stays for the rest of the week at just the right level, not too strong but noticeable. 

You do get to the point of not being sure if you can smell it but thats the same with all scents (I very rarely smell my own aftershave after I have been wearing it for an hour or so).

Once this runs out (not looking like it will soon though!) will definitely be purchasing this again.

Its fairly expensive looking at it initially but having kept mine and my girlfriends (and a mates) car smelling nice and with lots more left I think its well worth the outlay.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Has anyone tried their 'New Car' scent?

I know it's impossible to replicate the smell of a new car but i wondered is this any better than the others?


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> i emailed obsession a few times for stuff,never heard back from him


Apologies if emails have not been replied to... I have been having a few issues with the website and emails over the past few months but these are all sorted now... dam technology...


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks for the update...glad it's lasting... I have seriously een thinking of stopping the airfreshener range as I have not had a lot of call for them... 

In regards to the new car scent it's different to most... it smells clean rather than chemical... some seem to like it others don't but I like to be different...


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Obsession Wax said:


> Thanks for the update...glad it's lasting... I have seriously een thinking of stopping the airfreshener range as I have not had a lot of call for them...
> 
> In regards to the new car scent it's different to most... it smells clean rather than chemical... some seem to like it others don't but I like to be different...


Please don't stop making the air fresheners Jay,after this review i was just about to order a few.SJ.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Knock it on the head Jay and concentrate on the wax


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

You looking for a fight mate:devil:.SJ.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

stonejedi said:


> You looking for a fight mate:devil:.SJ.


Always


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

You are either up really early or just got back from the disco SJ :lol:


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Pittsy said:


> You are either up really early or just got back from the disco SJ :lol:


I wish it was the later mate "work".SJ.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Me too


----------



## Jason7t1 (Apr 28, 2015)

MadOnVaux! said:


> Has anyone tried their 'New Car' scent?
> 
> I know it's impossible to replicate the smell of a new car but i wondered is this any better than the others?


I was going to ask about "new car scent" - can anyone recommend a decent "new car" smelling air freshener spray?

I've just got to the end of a bottle of autoglym - which gave a decent, not too overpowering scent for a few days (when sprayed onto the head lining or carpets) and so need a recommendation for something else.


----------



## sonny (Feb 26, 2008)

Can anyone suggest where I can order from?


----------



## sonny (Feb 26, 2008)

Ignore me, found it


----------

